# Biggest Planted tank Ever?



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Might just be the "kelp forest" at the Monterey Bay Aquarium in CA. 
http://www.mbayaq.org/efc/kelp.asp
Some facts: 28 feet tall, 100+ species of seaweed, ~1/3 million gallons!, 7.25" thick windows, and extremely fast growth. 

I gotta see that! They do have a live video feed if you can find it . . .


----------



## jimmydrsv (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been there twice this year. Looks great both times but I have to say I like it more in the spring.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't know if any of you had the chance to catch it, but UPN had an fascinating hour long behind the scenes special at the Monteray Bay Aquarium this past Monday. Seeing the effort and massive amount of equipment that goes into keeping a place like that running is almost as amazing as the life it sustains. Truly amazing.

Kyle


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

The kelp forest (and the rest of the aquarium for that matter) is freaking awesome! the kelp and all of the inhabitants gently sway and drift in tune with each other in between sun-beams. Really beautiful. It's interesting to watch the scuba divers scrub the glass, i thought my tank as a pain to do! :icon_roll


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Ahh... I used to watch this kelp cam when I was away from home and missing my tanks


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

I was just there a couple months ago, its still pretty much the same old, hadnt been there since i was younger. Its quite amazing some of the setups they have there and unbelievable some of the specimens kept.

-Charles


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.mbayaq.org/efc/efc_kelp/kelp_cam.asp#
heres a link to the cam. and under neath it is a realy cool vidio called feeding frenzy.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Has anyone realized yet that kelp (seaweed) is not a plant but marco algea? This would techinicaly disallow this tank from the title of being the largest planted tank.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Opiesilver said:


> Has anyone realized yet that kelp (seaweed) is not a plant but marco algea? This would techinicaly disallow this tank from the title of being the largest planted tank.


Sure, rain on my parade 

Nice link on the webcam!


----------



## Rond (Jan 5, 2005)

I've been to Monterey Bay Aquarium once and it's awesome! I love how the Kelp Forest sway; the other aquariums are great, too.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I love Monterey to begin with, as well as their aquarium. I've been there numerous times (only a 45 minute drive) They have an AWESOME reef tank in their childrens section. And I was also able to see the Great White Shark thay had captive for a few monthes.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Why talk about it? Why not come for a behind the scenes tour for this years' AGA meeting in SF, CA?

You get to see how these tanks are made, the husbantry that is involved, breeding, feeding cultures etc.

SFBAAPS has had a close relationship with MBA for almost 10 years.

As far as largest planted tank, well you could say the largest macrophyte tank.

They use seawater in an open filter system, they don't bother filtering the tanks, they just run fresh new seawater right in and out.

This gioves them good macrophyte growth, they do have seagrasses in there and I'm trying to get them to try different vascular plant species.

If you compared a liverwort to a Kelp, the kelp is far more specialized and diverse in the complexity in most every level.

I'm more inclined to call any large macrophyte from the sea a marine plant, most marine phycologist do, or seaweed is also used but less so.

It does not really matter to a large degree.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> Why not come for a behind the scenes tour for this years' AGA meeting in SF, CA?


quite the drive from michigan . . . . (2300miles/30mpg)X(3.00$/g)=$230 in gas alone (one way!). Man, that would be awesome though.


----------



## acbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

The Kelp forest is pretty cool... It's even cooloer when you kayak right through the middle of it, wonder what the hell just scraped the bottom of your boat, and realize that it was the glass of the tank wall.:icon_eek:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

acbaldwin said:


> The Kelp forest is pretty cool... It's even cooloer when you kayak right through the middle of it, wonder what the hell just scraped the bottom of your boat, and realize that it was the glass of the tank wall.:icon_eek:


Now imagine diving through it... above you a bunch of seals, a huge sunfish floating by, underneath on the sandy bottom a leopard shark... sea anemones catching jelly fish... I could go on and on. :drool:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

esarkipato said:


> quite the drive from michigan . . . . (2300miles/30mpg)X(3.00$/g)=$230 in gas alone (one way!). Man, that would be awesome though.


Planes, cheaper and you get to have fun in SF, see the AGa meeting etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

I always make sure to remind myself that I'm lucky to live where I do. The beautiful Monterey/Big Sur scenery is only one of the great reasons I love it here. Another one being that it doesn't get over 90 here (usually).


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

this tank is pretty big too


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Why talk about it? Why not come for a behind the scenes tour for this years' AGA meeting in SF, CA?
> 
> You get to see how these tanks are made, the husbantry that is involved, breeding, feeding cultures etc.
> 
> ...


I want to come, when is it?


----------

